# Anyone watching Revelation tonight on NBC?



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 13, 2005)

These guys are tapping into the lucrative end times industry. seems like the Dispensationalists and Broadcast TV are in a new marriage.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 13, 2005)

Are you kidding??? Lost is on tonight!


----------



## tdowns (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lost...*

Lost + American Idol = No revelation

Go Bo!!!


----------



## sastark (Apr 13, 2005)

Dude. Lost. No contest.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> These guys are tapping into the lucrative end times industry. seems like the Dispensationalists and Broadcast TV are in a new marriage.



errr....no

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Anyone watching Revelation tonight on NBC?



No, knowing the type of show it is most likely going to be, I think I will be better off staring at my toilet.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



RFLOL 

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 14, 2005)

Had small group...if it weren't for that it would have been Smallville (used to watch Lost but the TV that picks up that station went ka-put on us)...bummer missed the Lex duplication...but small group was cool!


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> Are you kidding??? Lost is on tonight!



Lost was a re-run.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT IS LOST? American Idol...thats still on TV? People havent had enough of Simon?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 14, 2005)

You sinners, with your "television" programs.


----------



## john_Mark (Apr 14, 2005)

I watched Revelations. Scripture out of context the whole show. One of the main characters is a nun who has an MDiv and a ThD. She is part of or runs a hospital that had priests in collars running around. Why is it that Roman Catholic/Orthodox are always put forth in these shows when they aren't really the ones who usually engage in these dramatic endtimes presentations?

The show wasn't that good and it made a lot of leaps here and there. In the beginning of the show a 12 yr old (I think) girl is struck by lightening and put into a coma. This child in the coma speaks in tongues (or something) which was said to be "God's word" and then she does some automatic writing-type stuff on a pad. The child ends up connecting the nun to a scientist due to something the child wrote on the pad. This scientist just had a daughter kidnapped and killed in a satanic ritual. This satanist was caught and is being flown to prison in the beginning of the show. The satantist had a large pentagram tattoo on his forearm and seems to have some kind of demonic powers. He even refers to his "lord". I imagine they'll tie all of this together moreso as they have already began to. That's a brief overview.

Todd Wilken from Issue's, Etc. said that if LaHaye and Jenkins can take some liberties in their writings and movies then why can't this TV series Revelations do the same? (Todd is not supporting the show. He's just throwing that out there.)


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 14, 2005)

so the show flopped  Now we will have a culture filled with people with an apocalyptic mentality. There are some Dispensationalists who can read prophecy through the Newspapers, this will be taken to new heights.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like they borrowed more from paranormal demonic activity (which catholics are known to do given their superstitous drive) than from anything close to any eschatalogical belief.


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



Or sitting on it perhaps?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 14, 2005)

Toilets are fer sittin', not starin'.....

*picks up copy of Grudem's _The Gift of Prophecy in the New Testament_*
*closes door, turns on the fan*


----------



## sastark (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I would have loved to have watch this show, but it came on at the same time as Jack Van Impe, and his fiction is better.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> WHAT IS LOST?





Hmmm...imagine Bay Watch meets Survivor with a healthy dose of the X-Files and you pretty much have Lost...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 15, 2005)

yeah its kinda weird how pretty those girls look in makeup on a deserted island.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> ...



Sitting or staring, either one would be more productive than watching Revelations


----------



## govols (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> 
> 
> Toilets are fer sittin', not starin'.....
> ...



Courtesy flush, please !


----------

